# Arable to pasture?



## hairycob (23 October 2007)

Have the chance to buy some arable land - anybody got experience of converting to pasture?


----------



## cazza (23 October 2007)

you will need it ploughed, seeded for grass and harrowed, fertilised, sprayed (to remove any weeds) rolled, and it may take up to 2 years before the grass can sustain having horses on it.  I am presuming it has had crop on it this year and is not set aside acreage.


----------



## Maesfen (23 October 2007)

Not as such but make sure it is allowed to be converted to grazing as in 'permission/planning granted as it is change of use and you know what pains planning office can be!  If it was originally grazing land, you should be alright but if it has been long term arable, you definitely need to check.  I think your local NFU might be better able to help or even your local auction centre (if you're rural enough!)  Also think how long it's going to take to become viable grazing after re seeding, you're probably looking at at least 18 months, if not longer as it will be too tender for horses, they'd just kill it straight away, it needs to be grazed by sheep or cattle if possible first.


----------



## miller (23 October 2007)

Depends where you are as to how long it will take and the type of soil.

You will need to get the class of use changed from agricultural land to pasture.

Ours was a ploughed field when we bought the property. Had it seeded just before 1st frosts (not ideal time) and then again in the following late march. Horses were on it mid August the same year.

We have 4 acres and use one side in the summer and one in the winter and it had 2 x 1 acres top up bags this spring ont eht winter bit and a fertilised.

We are still grazing on the summer side (went on there April) and the winter was mowed weekly in the spring / summer and it ready and waiting and about 8" long now.

We are right in the fens though so soil is brilliant for growing.


----------



## Donkeymad (23 October 2007)

We bought land which had been arable for many years. It was ploughed and re-seeded (for cattle) in approx May/June. We had it in use in less than 12 months and have had no problems. They do say that newly seeded pasture should not be grazed for twelve months to allow the grass to establish it's roots.


----------



## jrp204 (23 October 2007)

You shouldn't have a problem reseeding a longterm arable field into pasture, i don't know why you would need planning, turning an agricultural field to a garden would require planning but to grazing it shouldnt be necessary. As far as set aside goes it has been scrapped this year. We put in a horse ley which we haven't been over impressed with and would use a permenant pasture mix with no clover in now. Make sure you have a ph test done (if this might be a problem) as the grass will establish much quicker if the ph is right.


----------



## hairycob (23 October 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Had a good chat with OH this evening &amp; I am going to have a good look tomorrow morning - before work! We have divided up the list of things we need to cxost up between us. Luckily OH works for a company that supplies fencing materials so we should be able to do at least that relatively cheaply.


----------



## PeterNatt (23 October 2007)

You will need planning permission for change of use from agricultural to equestrian.

Have the soid tested for any deficiencies.

You will need to spray off the remains of the crops and weeds.

Then plough it up and leave it for about 8 weeks.

Re-spray it again

Replough it.

Put in any drainage that you require.

Cultivate it and put in any water pipes.

Add lime as per results of soil test

Seed it for grass and use a grass for horses and hay.

Fence and gate it.

Install plastic water troughs (don't use metal ones as horses can fracture their legs if they kick metal ones).


----------



## jrp204 (24 October 2007)

Personally i wouldn't shout about the change of use until necessary (if you have to have planning for stables). OH ( Ag Contractor) would spray the field first with round up inc ditches, trim the ditches and erect fences (to save driving on newly planted ley). Install any water pipes. Plough this can be done as soon as you like with round up, re seed.  Don't forget to test for lime and have this put on either before or on the ploughing. Once the grass has been planted avoid driving on it until it is established.


----------

